# Specific breed: ALPINE



## redtailgal (Oct 3, 2011)

I need pics of Alpines, esp the different markings. (be sure to label them for me)

These may be used on the Alpine breed page.

No humans in the pics, please. I can crop if needed.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 12, 2011)

Sundgauu


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 13, 2011)

She is lovely!

Thank you


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 13, 2011)

That's just a stock photo.   This is Mama.   I love Mama...






She is HUGE!  And a wonderful herd queen.  Serene, quiet, gentle.  Stubborn as a mule!






Sara

Queen Mum


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 13, 2011)

queen, serene, gentle, quiet.

Yup me an her have lots in common.

(I intentionaly left out the whole stubborn part, thank you very much)


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 13, 2011)

The look in the picture on Mama's face is one of skepticism.   She was due to have her babies in a couple days.   She had a foot infection.  It was causing her a LOT of pain.   When I took the picture she was looking at me like I was nuts for trying to get her to stand for a picture.   Mama has a very expressive face!

Mama is a gentle as a lamb most of the time, but once she took on a 150 pound dog that was attacking a herd of deer in our neighborhood.  That dog had herded the deer into our 4 acre pasture.  There was a big 400 pound buck standing with about 5 does all worn out.  He had a huge rack of horns but he was just plumb beat.   The dog was running round and round the deer nipping and bitting at them.  

Mama didn't have any kids at the time but my other two does did.  She wasn't going to let him get up and eat any baby goats.    Mama rounded everyone up and marched them to the barn and then went out and marched up to the dog  reared up headbutted that dog to the ground.   He turned and bit her right on the rump.  Mama reared up and head butted him to the ground several times.   Our Siberian Husky, Angel, joined in to 'protect' Mama.   Between the two of them, (with the deer watching)  they got him down.   Angel backed off as soon as the other dog submitted.  BUT NOT MAMA!  She started stomping on the dog.   Mama decided that dog was going to stay down or die.  She wasn't going to let him get up.  Everytime that dog tried to get up, Mama would butt him to the ground and start stomping.  

I went out and started dragging him off the property.   (Our neighbors would have a fit if my goat killed one of their pets.)   When the dog tried to get up, he could only run on three legs before collapsing from the effort and even then Mama would politely nudge me aside and knock the dog down and stomp him a bit.  So I grabbed a nearby tarp dragged him onto it and towed him to the edge of the property.    As soon as we were at the property limit, Mama left him to go.    She turned to the deer and looked at them like they were dumb as dirt.   The deer stood in the field for about 10 minutes and then disappeared.

Later, on the local neighbor network, one of the neighbors reported that their dog had been attacked by a deer or a bear.    Who was I to say otherwise?   

Afterwards, Mama put her head on my shoulder and looked at me like she wanted my approval for a job well done.  Then she went to the barn quietly and started shaking.    She just sort of collapsed and laid down for a long time while I dressed her bites.  When she woke up she patrolled the field for a long time after that. 

I love that goat!

Sara
Queen Mum


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 13, 2011)

She sounds like my kinda gal!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2011)

Pictures of American Alpine Goats...

American Alpine Dairy Doe  - Sundgauu coloring  (7 years old)  (I know, she has a bad udder, but she gives a gallon of milk a day)  Mama, the herd Queen






American Alpine Dairy Doeling - Sundgauu coloring (yearling)  Stella






American Alpine Dairy Buckling (3 months old)  Cou Blanc coloring  Pan


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you!

I've got the information piled up, hopefully I will get around to typing up the pages for some of these goat breeds soon!


----------



## Genipher (Dec 4, 2011)

A bit off-topic but Queen Mum's story got me wondering how well a book of these sorts of stories would sell... I have read so many amusing and heart-warming stories here!


----------

